# I just love these guys!



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I know I showed goats when I was a kid, but I swear, I've never been this attached to goats before! Maybe it's all the walking around together we do, or just hanging out in a field. Or maybe it's because I never had Saanens before... I don't know, they're just so sweet. I never even wanted white goats, always wanted Obers and Alpines and Toggs. But I ended up with these guys and although white is a boring color, their gentle natures are just the best!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Saltlick,

I couldn't agree more! Nearly every day, eithey my husband or I comment on how we never would have dreamed that we would enjoy our goats as much as we do. They are such fun guys!!! 

Ours are Saanens too...they came highly recommended as perfect carting goats (which is how ours are being used). They are large, gentle (okay, maybe not the alpha so much, but the others are very gentle), super-quiet, and soooooo loving. I don't know any other breeds to compare them to, but will admit I'm hesitant to think outside the Saanen box after having such a wonderfully positive experience with these guys.

I always thought white would be boring, but actually they are kind of pretty standing out against the pasture when it is a bright spring green with yellow weed flowers.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it! They are pretty, you're right. I plan to cart train mine too, although I've never done it before. I think it will be fun to learn!


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Cool! I can always use another wether. :lol: I will have to try a Saanen for for my next packer/carting goat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Pinto is a so-called Sable Saanen. I don't know what's in him to give him his brown colors (maybe Alpine or Oberhasli). He is my biggest goat, and definitely the most affectionate and good natured. Here is a pic of Pinto being put to good use after a hike this summer.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Awe, what a good boy! And pretty! There was a Sable Saanen buckling for sale around here and he was gorgeous, but I had already bought my kid.


----------

